# Irish Larch



## Fairfield

Irish Shipping bulk carrier photographed in Glasgow at Meadowside Granary just across the river from where she was built at Govan.IRISH LARCH was one of a series of four.


----------



## tanker

Fairfield said:


> Irish Shipping bulk carrier photographed in Glasgow at Meadowside Granary just across the river from where she was built at Govan.IRISH LARCH was one of a series of four.


Hello
Iam GP from Milan Italy , best regards
Irish Larch is a Cardiff type the 3 sisters were :MAPLE -OAK-PINE,
the total of these ships were 19 the beginning built in 1970.
ciao GP


----------



## ruud

*Irish Shipping*

Ahoy,
Posted some Irish Shipping vessels here:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=2019&highlight=irish+maple


----------



## Bill.B

Had an interesting incident with this vessel in Whyalla S.Australia in the mid seventies. I was on Sealnes and we're doing the usual load of steel for Europe. Irish Larch came in on the Saturday and we thought nothing of it. Sunday morning we were awoken by an explosion and then smoke coming from her followed by the sound of fire engines. Christ it's the IRA we thought. However the truth was more unusual. Saturday night it had rained and Sunday morning the steel mill had poured off a load of ****. This fell onto the **** pile which was full of little ponds of water. The result was a lump of red hot **** flew into the air and landed in a tub of paint on the foredeck of the Larch. The tub then caught fire. Quite a lucky shot.We all had a good laugh about it at the RSL club that night.
BIll B


----------



## Dumah54

Recall "Irish Spruce" on her maiden trip suffered a rudder failure due to the quadrant coming adrift of the stock. Was part of the repair crew from Dartmouth Marine Slips, 11 days of 10-12 hours, happy days. Middle 80's IIRC.

Cheers, Dumah,
Halifax, NS


----------

